# Fresh Load



## sawhorseray (Apr 22, 2021)

With the shut down a thing of the past it's time to free up a little space on the computer, and now my arms are working a bit better. RAY


*AN IRISH BLONDE IN A CASINO:*

An attractive blonde from Cork, Ireland arrived at the casino.  She seemed a little intoxicated and bet twenty-thousand Euros on a single roll of the dice.

She said, "I hope you don’t mind, but I feel much luckier when I'm completely naked."

With that, she stripped from the neck down, rolled the dice and with an Irish brogue yelled, "Come on, baby, Mama needs new clothes!"

As the dice came to a stop, she jumped up and down and squealed: "YES! YES! I WON, I WON!"

She hugged each of the dealers and then picked up her winnings (and her clothes) and quickly departed.

The dealers stared at each other dumbfounded.  Finally, one of them asked, "What did she roll?"

The other answered, “I don't know - I thought you were watching the dice."

MORAL OF THE STORY:

Not all Irish are drunks.  Not all blondes are dumb.

But all men....are men.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 22, 2021)

Love the self checkout...  Of course if they offered a discount I might use it more often. 
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 22, 2021)

Funny stuff! Thanks for posting!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 22, 2021)

Well Jim, you sure enough made up for days lost because of your arm.  These are *GREAT!!!!*
God knows I've looked at the dog hair on the floor and said something close over the past 12 years.
Love the "kills ticks and fleas" and the "looking for MUTE"--gonna send that to the step-daughter.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 22, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Love the self checkout...  Of course if they offered a discount I might use it more often.
> Jim


That's what we tell them every time.  Then they go away.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 22, 2021)

Must be getting old.  Just figured out the truck blocking traffic joke.
Gary


----------



## robrpb (Apr 22, 2021)

Good ones Ray. 

Rob


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 22, 2021)

All great and sorely missed, Ray!  My lol one was the Van Gogh can't wear the mask.  That was raw.  Glad your arm working better.  Thanks for posting and brightening the day.


----------

